# Super Stevie Six



## Barry (Sep 13, 2020)

So I made a couple of errors on this one, I originally was going with just SS6 (super stevie 6) then when I added the SRV I meant to change the SS6 to SR6 (Super Reverb 6), then I get the board populated bench test and got nothing, go over everything multiple times, pull out hair, give up go get dinner, come back and the lighting was just right that I see the IC is a NE5534 not NE5532, check my drawer and yep a sleeve of 5534 got in there somehow, swapped the IC and bingo Sounds Great


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 14, 2020)

Good catch on the IC!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks real clean, as usual, @Barry ! 

I know it's been asked before... where do you get those slick connections (2-wire power and 4-wire stomp switch)?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm curious, if I put a Stevie OverDrive and a Wonder Drive in the same box, do I end up with a Stevie Wonder OverDrive?


----------



## zgrav (Sep 14, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'm curious, if I put a Stevie OverDrive and a Wonder Drive in the same box, do I end up with a Stevie Wonder OverDrive?



SUPERSTITION -----


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 14, 2020)

Great song! Great video!
I sure miss SRV.  I'm grateful I got to see him play a few times.


----------



## Barry (Sep 14, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Looks real clean, as usual, @Barry !
> 
> I know it's been asked before... where do you get those slick connections (2-wire power and 4-wire stomp switch)?


Amazon, I’ll dig up a link later


----------



## zgrav (Sep 14, 2020)

I started using these for the power connections based on some posts in the forum here last year (likely from Barry)---






						Amazon.com: Letool30 Pairs JST 1.25mm 2 Pin Micro Male Female Connector Plug 80mm Wires Cables: Electronics
					

Buy Letool30 Pairs JST 1.25mm 2 Pin Micro Male Female Connector Plug 80mm Wires Cables: Connectors & Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				









						Amazon.com: Shappy 20 Pieces Micro JST PH 2.0 2-Pin Connector Plug Male and 20 Pieces 10 cm Red and Black Silicone Cable Wire with Female Connector: Home Audio & Theater
					

Buy Shappy 20 Pieces Micro JST PH 2.0 2-Pin Connector Plug Male and 20 Pieces 10 cm Red and Black Silicone Cable Wire with Female Connector: Remote & App Controlled Vehicle Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Barry (Sep 14, 2020)

zgrav said:


> I started using these for the power connections based on some posts in the forum here last year (likely from Barry)---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the link from someone else here, I think the 4 pin ones came from AliExpress

I should add that I'm not crazy about the 4 pin ones


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 15, 2020)

That's a fine looking pedal very pro looking


----------



## Barry (Sep 15, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> That's a fine looking pedal very pro looking


Thanks


----------



## Barry (Sep 15, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work!


Thanks


----------



## Barry (Sep 15, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Looks real clean, as usual, @Barry !
> 
> I know it's been asked before... where do you get those slick connections (2-wire power and 4-wire stomp switch)?


Thanks


----------



## Chas Grant (Sep 15, 2020)

That is smooth! So I’ve got to know, does it give even a little of a Stevie Ray sound? I e been eyeballing this build and it’s on my maybe list. Someone else’s option would help a whole bunch!


----------



## Barry (Sep 15, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> That is smooth! So I’ve got to know, does it give even a little of a Stevie Ray sound? I e been eyeballing this build and it’s on my maybe list. Someone else’s option would help a whole bunch!


I have to say that it does, I’m building 3 for some buddies, may have to do one for myself, my Strat really likes it


----------



## Barry (Sep 15, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> That is smooth! So I’ve got to know, does it give even a little of a Stevie Ray sound? I e been eyeballing this build and it’s on my maybe list. Someone else’s option would help a whole bunch!


Anthony Stauffer at Texas Blues Alley does a really good demo of it


----------



## yazooligan (Sep 15, 2020)

I have one of these as well, and it certainly gets me close, if not there. I put a tube screamer in front of it for that extra boost. Just don't get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Chas Grant (Sep 15, 2020)

Barry said:


> I have to say that it does, I’m building 3 for some buddies, may have to do one for myself, my Strat really likes it


COOL!!! I ordered the board. Even a tiny hint of a SRV sound would be awesome!!!Might have to steal my daughters strat for a bit!


----------

